# #1



## robert carter (Sep 10, 2016)

The Lord continues to bless a swamper. He knows my shooting aint so good at times so he sent an old doe by at 5 yards. I`m no Howard Hill but I am a killer at 5 yards.
  I started shooting my big Jim longbow yesterday as I am healing up good. I rigged a heavyish arrow with a tree shark and it did its job. 
  I was hunting a narrow drain I can shoot all the way across and the deer walked straight to me and was about to get by. It was at 6 this evening and I was still dripping sweat from the walk in. I got her on video till right at the shot. She went on the wrong side of the tree and I had no time to move. 
  Penetration was very surprising as I was shooting close under me. In the pics you will see the entry and exit. I put my foot under the broadhead to make it more easier to see. I honestly did not expect an exit. She ran 75 yards with a profuse blood trail. 
    I nearly got too hot packing her out . Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 10, 2016)

Can't keep a good man down, great hunt Mr carter.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 10, 2016)

Good to see you with a dead critter RC. Congrats.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 10, 2016)

Congrats RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 11, 2016)

Well done RC.  Goo job!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 11, 2016)

Congratulations on what will surely be the first of 
many this season.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 11, 2016)

You're right.  You're a killer. Good job.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2016)

Gettem Swamper good job!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice under tough conditions.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 11, 2016)

Way  to go RC. Don't over work yourself. You not as young as you use to be but not as old as me either.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 11, 2016)

You the man!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 11, 2016)

Way to go RC! Good idea to keep a ice chest in that vehicle for water, (and in your case for all that meat you collect) until it cools off.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Awesome, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good job


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2016)

Mighty fine my friend. mighty fine!


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats! Those boots combined with a muddy and bloody kill make me miss the swamp.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats on the great start.  Enjoyed the story and pics.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats Again RC.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 11, 2016)

That's awesome RC, real happy for you and glad you are healing up. Be careful in that heat, you ain't no Spring chicken and the heat is extra tough on us older folks.

Congratulations and thanks for the story!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 11, 2016)

Very happy for you Robert! I didn't figure that surgery would keep you down long.


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 11, 2016)

Man that's just awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats RC!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats RC!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats, great read, nice pics! Thanks for the motivation .


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats RC I want to thank all y'all guys who take the time to take pics and film and write great stories.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2016)

Congratulations RC


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 12, 2016)

Heck, yeah!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 12, 2016)

As long as the doctor don't find out about it, you did good lucky swamper.


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 12, 2016)

Well done, RC


----------



## GrayG (Sep 12, 2016)

Good shot RC!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 13, 2016)

Lord is good RC!!! Congrats bud. Ur a killer!!!


----------



## ALwoodsman (Sep 15, 2016)

Good job! Time for some backstrap!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 18, 2016)

The swamper doing what the swamper does!  Good job R C!


----------

